
CircleCI site-wide outage - ryanisnan
https://status.circleci.com/
======
ryanisnan
They've been out for over an hour now. My biggest gripe is that the favicon on
the status page still shows green. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

Side question, how many of you have a backup deployment strategy (other than
simply manually executing your deployment process)?

